# fare flanella



## Churchil

*Fare flanella*

Quest'espressione, come la si potrebbe tradurre?

Contesto: "_Perché lo sapete, come sono indecisi i ragazzi nei casini. O *fanno flanella* col cuore in gola, o vanno con la prima che li prende per mano._"


----------



## 0scar

En castellano neutro: "miraban a las chicas..."


----------



## Tomby

L'espressione _far flanella_:


> ...//... CURIOSITÀ:
> L'espressione far flanella è usata per: far passare il tempo oziosamente, non combinare nulla. L'espressione trae origine al tempo delle "case chiuse". Era il rimprovero della tenutaria, o maitresse, verso il cliente che sostava lungo tempo nell'atrio senza diciamo così "consumare".


----------



## Riko

In questa frase il senso di fare flanella è "vacilar"


----------



## Tomby

Vacilar come sinonimo di pensare (titubanza) o di scherzare?


----------



## ursu-lab

Magari nel senso di "estar de guasa".


----------



## Riko

Tombatossals said:


> Vacilar come sinonimo di pensare (titubanza) o di scherzare?


esitare, titubare, tentennare per mancanza di coraggio (notare "col cuore in gola")


----------



## ursu-lab

Si può "vacilar" cioè "*esitare*" in una risposta, ma non m'immagino questo verbo col significato di stare in un casino a fare da guardoni.


----------



## Riko

Evidentemente interpretiamo la frase in maniera differente.
Per me l'autore non voleva esprimere un concetto di voyeurismo, ma di indecisione dovuta alla pulsione sessuale e alla paura.
Forse la parola spagnola più consona al concetto è: *titubear*


----------



## ursu-lab

"Fare flanella" vuol dire "non concludere niente", "perdere tempo", "bighellonare", non è "esitare" (titubear).

(fig.) Far flanella, (disus.) andare in una casa di tolleranza *solo  per* *curiosare*; (fam.) oziare, perder  tempo, spec. facendo lavorare gli altri.

Fanno flanella (curiosano, senza concludere niente, e quindi immagino anche *senza pagare* -> per questo parlavo di "guardoni", perché pagavano per l'atto consumato, non c'era un biglietto d'ingresso come al cinema) col cuore in gola (dall'eccitazione). 

Secondo la mia interpretazione, "col cuore in gola" è dovuto all'eccitazione, non alla paura.


----------



## annapo

Churchil said:


> *Fare flanella*
> 
> Quest'espressione, come la si potrebbe tradurre?
> 
> Contesto: "_Perché lo sapete, come sono indecisi i ragazzi nei casini. O *fanno flanella* col cuore in gola, o vanno con la prima che li prende per mano._"



*Fare flanella* vuol dire: _perdere tempo_, ma anche _prendere tempo_, nel senso di mantenersi in una situazione di attesa, per esempio per evitare una decisione difficile o un'azione compromettente.


----------



## Neuromante

Visto lo que ha puesto Annapo como explicación, yo creo que "remoloneando" cumple con las condiciones. No es su único sentido, también puede equivaler a "vagueando", pero el contexto lo aclara lo suficiente.


----------



## honeyheart

annapo said:


> *Fare flanella* vuol dire: _perdere tempo_, ma anche _prendere tempo_, nel senso di mantenersi in una situazione di attesa, per esempio per evitare una decisione difficile o un'azione compromettente.


Entonces significa "hacer tiempo":

_"Porque se sabe, cómo son de indecisos los muchachos en los burdeles.  O hacen tiempo con el corazón en la garganta, o van con la primera que los toma de la mano."_


----------



## ursu-lab

Garzanti: andare in una casa di tolleranza *solo  per* *curiosare*;

Treccani: [dal fr. (_faire_) _flanelle_, connesso col v. _flâner_ «andar bighellonando»] Nella locuz. _fare flanella_,  usata nel passato in relazione a chi si *intratteneva *in una casa di  tolleranza* senza richiedere alcuna prestazione*;

Non è semplicemente che uno va in un bordello a non far niente o a perdere/prendere tempo (se fosse per questo potrebbe andare perfettamente al bar o starsene direttamente a casa propria), è che ci va solo a *curiosare*, cioè a guardare le prostitute, *senza consumare* l'atto perché non ha i soldi per pagare la *prestazione*.

Il cuore in gola può essere per due motivi: 1) per l'eccitazione; 2) per paura di essere presi a calci nel sedere dalla maîtresse e sbattuti fuori dal casino perché non pagano.


----------



## Neuromante

Remolonear entonces. Como ya dije.


----------



## 0scar

The Yahoo:
_La voce corrisponde al francese flanelle che a sua volta viene dall’inglese flannel (< gallese gwlanen, gwlan, «lana») e indica una stoffa di lana o cotone a trama piuttosto rada e non rasata adatta per fare camicie e pigiami. Far flanella (< fr. flâner, «vagare senza meta») vuol dire andare in una casa di tolleranza solo per curiosare. *Il verbo flanellare nel gergo giovanile è sinonimo di «pomiciare».*_

Y curiosamente, en  ''argentino'',  _pomiciare_ se dice _franelear._


----------



## honeyheart

No es que cuestione las difiniciones de ursu-lab y de Oscar, los diccionarios las avalan, pero la frase misma me lleva a elegir la interpretación de annapo.

La clave, para mí, está en "indecisi": *¿qué indecisión va a tener alguien que va a mirar y nada más?*.

Por eso, estoy convencida de que se refiere a chicos que van al burdel para "consumir", pero se quedan parados hasta juntar coraje, o directamente viene una de las chicas del lugar y se los lleva de la mano.  Porque la otra clave está en "ragazzi": doy por sentado que está hablando de chicos jóvenes dando sus primeros pasos en este terreno, o sea, ¿les parece que un cuarentón experimentado va a estar "col cuore in gola" en un prostíbulo?.  Naaa.


P.D.: Neuro, por el significado que yo le conozco a "remolonear", no hay manera de que encaje en este contexto.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> _ *Il verbo flanellare nel gergo giovanile è sinonimo di «pomiciare».*_



Dove? In italiano è la prima volta in vita che mia che sento questo verbo...: pomiciare, limonare, ecc. ok, ma "flanellare"? Dev'essere una forma dialettale, perché nei dizionari non esiste con quest'accezione (risulta solo col significato di bighellonare) e, a parte quel caso isolato su yahoo (che poi viene citato/copiato da altre tre persone ma senza essere _usato _veramente con questo significato: l'unico uso è quello di oziare, appunto), ce n'è solo un altro di uno che l'ha scritto uno accanto a un altrettanto inesistente verbo "appomiciare"


----------



## pizzi

_E c'era stato, a Scilla, eccome, due giorni e una notte: lei s'era addirittura infilata nel suo letto per un'interminabile flanella. Solo baci, tanti frustranti baci che lo avevano stremato.

_Domenico Cacopardo, _Agrò e la deliziosa vedova Carpino.


_


----------



## Massimo_m

Anche in Sardegna esiste "flanellare" o più spesso "sflanellare" come sinonimo di "pomiciare". Era usato comunemente qualche decina d'anni fa, oggi molto meno.


----------

